# How to bleed brakes on B5 Passat



## ThipN (Apr 18, 2000)

Okay. This is my 1st time doing the brakes by myself. I just got new brake pads and rotors all the way around. I've got them intalled. Now how do I bleed the brakes? I got the Motive Products brake bleeder. At what order do I bleed the brakes. Left front, right front, right rear etc.?


----------



## gezuvor (Mar 13, 1999)

*Re: How to bleed brakes on B5 Passat (La)*

Unless you have replaced the fluid as well, you shouldn't have to bleed the brakes. Did you "open the system" (remove a brake line or vent the reservoir cap)?
If so, I usually start with the wheel closest to the MC and work out from there. That would be: LF, RF, LR, RR. I end up repeating at least once, but don't have any fancy tools to help me out...


----------



## ThipN (Apr 18, 2000)

*Re: How to bleed brakes on B5 Passat (gezuvor)*

Yeah. I had to unhook the brake line in order to remove the rotors. I also flushed the fluid. I did exactly as you suggest it. LF, RF, RR and then LR. I was pretty easy to do with the one man brake bleeder. Thanks for your help gezuvor.


----------

